# Dickes Problem Mit Website !



## Yafeuafula (4. November 2003)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein fettes Problem mit einer Page

bei manchen Leuten sieht sie echt Shit aus  

mich hat es au gewundert das ich es ihm Dreamwaver so verschieben mußte 

Klick Mich 

hier ein paar Beispiele von anderen ...

Klick Mich 

hier ist es voll maximiert ... und man sieht eine Riesen weiße stelle ... so ist es aber nicht bei mir  

so sieht es mit Mozilla aus

Klick Mich 

So sieht es bei mir aus ...

Klick Mich

wenn ihr selbst mal gucken wollt ...

Klick Mich 

woran kann das liegen 

Fettes Danke an ALLE die mir hier helfen ...

Mfg Ya


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. November 2003)

Hallo,

Also bei mir sieht es im Mozilla gut aus, bis auf das Problem mit dem Hintergrund bei der Flash Animation. Das liegt aber sehr sicher an der Flash Datei - da kann ich dir leider wegen mangelnder Kenntnisse nicht weiterhelfen. 
Die weiße Fläche beim IE kann ich mir nur so erklären: Auf der rechten Seite ist adas Bild als Hintergrund eingefügt und wird dadurch wiederholt. Links ist kein Hintergrund - deshalb kommt nach den Grafiken für das Menü nix mehr. Kann dir leider auch nix genaues sagen - sieht aber echt komisch aus... Hast du in der Mitte einen Iframe, oder ist die ganze Seite in ein Frameset augeteilt? Ich denke letzteres - oder (kann nicht nachsschauen, da die Menüleiste ja deaktiviert ist) ?

bye


----------



## lordimac (5. November 2003)

Hallo Yafeuafula

Ich kann dir nur empfehlen: Lass die Frames weg.

Beschäftige dich ein bisschen mit php (speziell mit der include Funktion) und mach das ganze als eine Tabelle. Macht sich besser als mit Frames. Frames sind so ne Sache. Schaut bei jedem Browser anderst aus (meine Erfahrung). Bei ner Table kannste nen festen Pixel Wert für breite/höhe festlegen und da halten sich die Browser auch dran.

Wenn du noch weiter Hilfe brauchst, frag einfach an.

MfG lordimac


----------



## Yafeuafula (5. November 2003)

Das sich Hintergrund Bilder wiederholen ist klar sollte es aber normal nicht da die site ja so eine Art popup ist und Ne feste Größe hat 816*400 und bei manchen ist dieses popup riesig da ist es dann so groß wie de Bildschirm woran liegt das den ?  die site besteht aus 3 frames und das Menü ist nicht deaktiviert hab die site noch net ganz fertig  wegen dem flash ihm Programm konnte ich den nicht transparent machen dazu mußte ich ein Befehl ihn den quelltext einfügen ich nehme an das mozilla den nicht erkennt oder sowas ... ich versteh aber einfach nicht wieso sich das popup bei manchen so volles Rohr maximiert ... liegt das vieleicht an den Browser Einstellungen ? und wieso ist bei manchen diese weiße stelle ? bei mir Seh ich die nicht bei mir sieht’s ganz normal aus ..

MFG Ya

edit: Danke lordimac ich werds mal Probieren


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. November 2003)

Hallo nochmal, 

wenn ich das richtig gesehen hab verwendest du für den IE das sog. "Chromless" Skript. Das hat auch funktioniert bis zum IE 5.5 Service Pack 1 - mit diesem Service Pack  wurde der Bug - auf dem das Skript basiert - behoben. Soll heißen Chromeless funktioniert nicht mehr im IE größer 5.5 . Wenn du ein normales Popup mit window.open erzeugst sollten die meisten Probleme behoben sein...

bye


----------



## Yafeuafula (5. November 2003)

Das schaut dann aber nicht so Hübsch aus


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (5. November 2003)

Ansichtssache.... überleg mal wie's jetzt aussieht


----------



## Yafeuafula (5. November 2003)

Mh jo stimmt schon aber da werde Ma schon Ne Lösung finde das es gescheit ausschaut


----------



## Xaicon (5. November 2003)

Das weisse Feld neben der Navigation liegt daran, dass sich der  "Content-Teil" (http://home.pages.at/abraxox/neu/main.htm) wegen den Frameset-Einstellungen am rechen Fensterrand vom Browser/Monitor orientiert... je nach dem wie gross das fenster ist ist da ein weisses Feld oder nicht..
Fast das gleiche gilt für den Rand unter der Navigation.
Deine Framesetsetings:

```
<frameset rows="146,*" cols="*" framespacing="0" frameborder="NO" border="0">
  <frame src="oben.htm" name="topFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize >
  <frameset rows="*" cols="*,591" framespacing="0" frameborder="NO" border="0">
    <frame src="links.html" name="mainFrame">
    <frame src="main.htm" name="rightFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize>
  </frameset>
</frameset>
```
ganz gut zu erkennnen ist, dass für das Navigationsframe als Breite "*" angegeben ist und für das rechte Frame die Breite "591"
Damit dieser Fehler nicht mehr auftauch solltest Du noch leere Frames einsetzen, oder mit <table> und <iframe> arbeiten:

Die Framesetlösung:

```
<frameset rows="146,459,*" cols="*" framespacing="0" frameborder="NO" border="0">
  <frame src="oben.htm" name="topFrame" scrolling="NO" noresize >
  <frameset rows="*" cols="*,225,591,*" framespacing="0" frameborder="NO" border="0">
    <frame src="spacer.html" name="linkerrand" scrolling="NO">
    <frame src="links.html" name="mainFrame"  noresize>
    <frame src="main.htm" name="rightFrame"  noresize>
    <frame src="spacer.html" name="rechterrand" scrolling="NO">
  </frameset>
    <frame src="spacer.html" name="untererrand" scrolling="NO" >
</frameset>
```

Jetzt ist die Seite zentriert und die weissen Felder um die Navigation sollten verschwunden sein. dafür ist bei einer grösseren Auflösung ein Rand aussenrum, dessen Farbe in "spacer.htm" zu definieren ist. (<BODY bgcolor="#......">)
Ausserdem habe ich die Navigation auf "noresize" gesetzt da wenn das Fenster zu schmal (die Auflösung zu klein) ist sich das rechte Frame "über" die Navi "schiebt". 
scrolling "no" bei Hauptfenster find ich nicht so zweckmässig, aber das ist die Sache des Webmasters.

Die Tablelösung ist mir jetzt grade zu aufwendig. Ich bitte um Verständnis. Bei Bedarf einfach eine PN an mich und ich kümmere mich darum gerne.

BTW: ich hasse Seiten die auf Vollbild "springen"... nix für ungut....


----------



## Yafeuafula (5. November 2003)

Hi Xaicon,

zuerst will ich dir danken !

Deine Erklärung bezieht sich darauf wenn die Website als Vollbild ist ... ( solche Site‘s mag ich auch nicht so besonders  )

So sollte es ja aber gar nicht sein !

Normal sollte es so sein ...

http://home.pages.at/abraxox/bla.jpg


wieso ist die Site bei manchen als Vollbild ?

liegt es vielleicht an dem Java Script 


Nun zu Andreas Gaisbauer

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe geht das Script ab ie 5.5 nicht mehr ?

Ich habe den ie 6.0 und bei mir geht es aber 

Mfg Ya


----------



## Xaicon (5. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Yafeuafula _
> *...Deine Erklärung bezieht sich darauf wenn die Website als Vollbild ist ... ( solche Site‘s mag ich auch nicht so besonders  )... *


ahhh, ok war also ungewollt... probier mal einen anderen Script zum Fensteröffnen:

```
<a href="#" onclick="homepage=open('alles.htm','homepage','width=816,height=400,left=0,top=0,resizable=no,toolbar=yes,scrollbars=no');">
```
Damit dürfte es dann gehen. Die werte wie toolbar oder Ähnliches hab ich mal so gewählt wie ich meine, lassen sich aber auch noch ohne Probleme ändern: http://de.selfhtml.org/javascript/objekte/window.htm#open


----------



## Yafeuafula (5. November 2003)

Hi,

also so geht’s auch ist klar ...

nur da ladet er des Script irgendwie nicht weil ich’s ja so gemacht habe das es so einen hübschen Rand gibt ...

wenn der Befehl so ist


```
<a href="#" onclick="homepage=openIT('alles.htm',816,400,null,null,'homepage');">
```

da funktioniert es mit dem Script weiß auch nicht wieso...

Mfg Ya


----------



## Soal (6. November 2003)

*Benutze Iframes*

Hallo,

ich kann nur empfehlen Iframes zu verwenden. Diese halten sich zumindestens an die vorgegebenen Maßangaben.

Dargestellt werden Sie auch in allen neuen Browsern.
Wenn die dargestellten Inhalte nicht Scrollen sollen empfehle ich in der im Iframe geladenen Datei im body-tag ein scroll="no" einzufügen.

Dann wird das auch unter Mac und linux richtig dargestellt.


Gruß Soal .::.


----------

